# Testing home network security setup



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Are there any safe applications that test how well you have setup your home network security?

Thanks


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Hansen said:


> Are there any safe applications that test how well you have setup your home network security?
> 
> Thanks


Here's a place to start, but remember there are many ways to get into a network.

https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Hansen said:


> Are there any safe applications that test how well you have setup your home network security?
> 
> Thanks


 If you are using wireless you can also view

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/content/view/30278/98/

for some insight into cracking WiFi security.

--- CHAS


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks guys. Good suggestions and information in those links.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Some port scans you can run from internet sites:
http://www.hackerwatch.org/probe/
http://www.auditmypc.com/firewall-test.asp
http://www.securitymetrics.com/portscan.adp

Note that having something open is not always bad, just make sure you know what it is


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

As for WiFi...figure it this way...anyone that wants to is going to be able to hack in. It's way too easy no matter what encryption you're running. But...that also means they're within signal range.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ken S said:


> As for WiFi...figure it this way...anyone that wants to is going to be able to hack in. It's way too easy no matter what encryption you're running. But...that also means they're within signal range.


Very true.

Thats why at many of my clients a big importance is setting output power correctly (not all consumer access points can do that though).


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ken S said:


> As for WiFi...figure it this way...anyone that wants to is going to be able to hack in. It's way too easy no matter what encryption you're running. But...that also means they're within signal range.


That's what I love about being in the middle of nowhere with only a handful of neighbors and none really that close. For years I ran my Motorola router without any security, according to the access and IP lease logs, only devices in my house obtained IP addresses from the DHCP. When I switched over to Linksys I just enabled 128 bit WEP encryption. I know it can be easily cracked. But getting all of my devices to work with WPA2 was a PITA and I thought I bricked my $500 Pocket PC. If someone is that bored that they're driving up and down rural roads looking for free WiFi, more power to ya! Take my connection!

Being in low risk, wireless security is the least of my worries, I also have my router set that only 5 IPs can be leased out. That takes care of my three desktops and two Pocket PCs, my printer has a static IP. So even if my encryption was cracked, it's not like anyone could actually obtain an IP inorder to gain access.


----------

